# Exporting full display to Linux



## initd (Jun 14, 2019)

Hi, guys:
I have a bare install of FreeBSD. If I launch the 'startx' or CDE, it works smoothly. OK.
If I 'ssh -XY' to the server from Linux and run type an App from the terminal, like xclock, Linux shows the app in Mate. OK.

But if I try to export the full desktop to Linux, it fails. Everytime that I 'ssh -XY' and run the startx, the FreeBSD launchs the window manager in the host terminal, but fails to export it to the Linux. 
I have tried with the listen_tcp, I have tried to export the DISPLAY, with Xephyr, and all guides, tutorials and pages followed come to the same point: it should work, but for me the FreeBSD obstinates on running X in the host... by the way, it launches the 'startx' even when the terminal is not logged in.

Followed this guide https://nek0.eu/posts/2014-10-25-Desktop-forwarding-via-X-using-Xephyr.html
Tried with 
Xephyr :1 -screen 800x600 -resizeable &
xinit ssh -X root@192.168.0.27 startx -listen_tcp

that opens the twm in the host.

Also tried with 
ssh -X -Y -l root 192.168.0.27 
startx :1.0

It shows 
xinit: connection to X server lost
waiting for X server to shut down failed to unset mtrr: Device not configured
(II) Server terminated successfully (0). Closing log file.

Checked this: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/failed-to-set-mtrr-invalid-argument.51519/

The /var/log/Xorg.0.log  shows nothing rare. Any hint on where to continue troubleshooting? 

Thanks,


----------

